# HotWheels 440-X2



## Airgazm86 (Feb 15, 2009)

This is my first attempt at adapting a HotWheels Mitsubishi Lancer EVO X body to a Tyco 44-X2 chassis. I have a 1:1 black EVO IX that I drive occasionally, so this is the closest thing I could come up with to mimic it. 

I used a dremel to remove the EVO's plastic chassis and rivets. I trimmed the glass and dash and superglued them back into the body. I also trimmed and glued the front grill and rear diffuser to the body to keep with the scale look. It required quite a bit of grinding with an abrasive cone and round file to enlarge the wheel arches enough to clear the tires.

I tried to remove any extra material to keep the weight down, but it's still a pig compared to a plastic body. Anyone know if the metal body will be too heavy to lug around the track?


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I've done a couple metal Hot Wheels conversions for the Mattel 440X2 chassis, and they go around my track pretty good. 

I don't run them much, so I don't know about the longer term strain on the chassis. 

The Ferrari 458 Italia and the 599 Fiorano (Speed Machines series) fit that chassis well without having to modify the wheel wells.
The detail is great, and they are bodies that aren't available elsewhere.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

The 440 chassis motor is strong enough to haul a metal body, and will last as long as with plastic body if you don't run it WFO on large tracks with long straights for hours at a time. BTW- I've converted several HotWheels bodies for use on 440 chassis also, BUT- I chose Hot Wheels Plastic bodies.....fyi- every so often Hot Wheels will re-issue a Body in Plastic instead of diecast metal....so far I've counted around 15 bodies like that, and I just picked up three at a yard sale the other day. And one body is a Ferrari 360 Modena, that matches the 440 SWB chassis exactly.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's something I have taken the knife to! This body lost 3.5mm. That's 3 slices with a thin Dremel cut off disc and a little extra with filing. I am hoping this will be a good casting master after I get it all cleaned up. 
That EVO looks great on a 440 chassis.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Musketballs*

Like anything else, it's usually a trade off and much depends on what you really expect. If you strap a diecast to a 440 you've essentially created a high caliber projectile that can be fired from a gun with no rifling. :freak:

They wont have a lot out of the hole, but once they're up to speed they're just as fun as any other class of car. I believe 'Doba's gang actually has a bullring series featuring diecast conversions.

Any diecast conversion will handle predictably and stay nicely planted in the slot; UNTIL launch velocity is attained. At that point protective gear is recommended. We'd love to see any pixs of the aftermath of running diecast conversions at the ragged edge on a sceniced layout.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

We've run a bunch (27 or 28) of die cast dirt late models on Tyco pan chassis for the past ten years or so and they are a blast. One of the most favorite classes that we run on the dirt tracks.

Nice job on the Lancer


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Sweet !*



eastside johnny said:


> We've run a bunch (27 or 28) of die cast dirt late models on Tyco pan chassis for the past ten years or so and they are a blast. One of the most favorite classes that we run on the dirt tracks.


 That must be awesome ! I've seen some of the conversion of those bodies I think by NTx(Rich), and I have a couple of those diecast cars myself, but didn't want to destroy them in conversion.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, I got some Hot Wheels Monte Carlos straight outta Caveman Motorsports. :thumbsup:










These are some of my favorite cars. I am working on some more diecast bodies.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

kd,
great project pix. Can't wait to see the finished version. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

